

Observable JavaScript Objects - jajeffries
http://jajeffries.wordpress.com/2014/02/16/javascript-observable-apis/

======
inglor
Related [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16483560/how-to-
implement...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16483560/how-to-implement-
dom-data-binding-in-javascript)

------
vladgur
this looks like a great way to ensure that your functions stay in memory
forever -- you should really implement a way to remove the handler from the
window.observable array.

